

All the tech you need - coinspotting
http://www.talll.com

======
srajbr
Providing RSS will be great. This
[http://talll.com/?feed=rss2](http://talll.com/?feed=rss2) is of no use.

------
doctorwho
Sites that hijack my back button can die in a fire.

------
benologist
Spam account created after 6 or 7 other accounts were banned for spamming this
network of sites.

------
neduma
Not bad. Although UI can be much improved.

------
dredmorbius
Nothing visible on page.

